# iPad en remplacement d'un macbook



## romain31000 (30 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir a tous,

Je viens vous faire part d'une idée qui me trotte dans la tête depuis quelques temps déjà.
J'ai un mac depuis une dizaine d'année et l'utilise de moins en moins au profit de l'iPad.
A vrai dire, il ne m'est indispensable que pour stocker mes 60 go de photos.

Pour le reste, a savoir : stockage de musique, documents, mails, surf internet, éventuellement montage iMovie... mon iPad (et iCloud) me convient parfaitement.

Ma question est simple : au regard de mon utilisation, pensez-vous que je puisse me passer d'un laptop au profit d'un iPad.
Question sous jacente : quelle solution pour stocker mes photos?

Merci de votre aide

Romain


----------



## romain31000 (30 Octobre 2013)

124 personnes et pas une idée? (même petite  )


----------



## unacsed (30 Octobre 2013)

Tu as 60 Go de photos. 
Donc un IPAD AIR 128 Go pourrait faire l'affaire?

Tu peux aussi mettre une partie de tes données sur le Cloud. Par exemple avec un compte DropBox 100Go ou un compte ICLOUD a 55Go pour 80 euro,

Tu peux donc vivre tranquillement avec un IPAD pour seul ordi à mon avis.


----------



## romain31000 (30 Octobre 2013)

Je pensais effectivement à un iPad 128 go et un cloud pour stocker des données.
Je me pose des questions quant à la fiabilité du stockage dans le cloud...


----------



## drs (30 Octobre 2013)

ou alors il existe maintenant des disques durs wifi qui peuvent aussi être interressant dans ton cas.


----------



## romain31000 (30 Octobre 2013)

l'iPad peut reconnaître un disque dur wifi et effectuer des transferts dans les 2 sens?


----------



## MaitreYODA (30 Octobre 2013)

Je sais qu'on peut faire veaucoup de choses avec un iPad mais de là à se passer d'ordi... Comment tu fait pour mettre toute ta musique dans l'app Musique? Tu achètes tous tes albums sur iTunes Store? Pareil pour les films, tu n'as que des DVD?

Bref, si c'est vraiment ta décision, je ne peut que te conseiller. Au pire, je suppose que tu ne vas pas mettre ton bon vieux mac à la poubelle. Tu pourra donc toujours t'en servir en cas de besoin.


L'iPad 128 Go est une bonne idée. L'utilisation du cloud...hmmm. Moi je n'aprécie pas trop ce principe. Après, je confirme pour les disques dur wifi, et il existe aussi un cable lecteur de cartes SD vers lightning. Avec la SD, tu pourra importer toutes tes photos sur iPad.




Il y'a toujours une question qui me tracasse: n'as-tu pas besoin d'office? Car la suite iwork d'apple n'est tout de même pas si complète qu'office...


----------



## romain31000 (30 Octobre 2013)

J'achète effectivement ma musique sur l'iTunes store et a vrai dire regarde peu de films sur ordi (carte UGC...)
Je vais faire des recherches pour la compatibilité iPad / disque dur wifi.
Pour ce qui est d'Office, je l'ai au boulot et iWork me suffit pour le peu que j'ai a faire chez moi (prise de note, CV)


----------



## Gwen (31 Octobre 2013)

Moi, j'ai opté pour la sauvegarde dans le cloud sur DropBox.

Ideal pour transférer des données d'un ordi (n'importe lesquels, même chez des amis) et mon iPad.

J'utilise trés peu mon mac à la maison maintenant.


----------



## romain31000 (31 Octobre 2013)

Gwen,Tu as opté pour quel iPad? 
Pourquoi?


----------



## Gwen (31 Octobre 2013)

J'ai le iPad 4 retina. Je m'en sers pour lire des livres, BD et autres documents sur internet ou non. Voir des films, des séries. 

Ça, c'est pour le fun.

Pour le travail par contre, je m'en sers pour écrit mes chroniques BD chaque semaine. Je l'utilise pour mes présentations Keynote quand je fais des conférences. Donc, entièrement monté sur iPad et diffusé depuis la tablette.

Je l'utilise aussi beaucoup pour dessiner.

Mon iPad ne remplace pas complètement mon ordi, je le garde pour le bureau et avec je fais la sauvegarde du iPad et la synchro de certains films via iTunes.

Pour le reste, je passe tout par DropBox et Goodreader.

Je me sens autonome avec mon iPad même si je synchronise de temps en temps avec mon ordi.

Je serai toi, je garderai l'ordi dans un coins en plus du iPad. Même si tu ne l'utilises qu&#8217;une ou deux fois par mois, c'est une sécurité?


----------



## lineakd (31 Octobre 2013)

romain31000 a dit:


> l'iPad peut reconnaître un disque dur wifi et effectuer des transferts dans les 2 sens?


@romain3100, aucun, me semble-t-il, sauf peut-être pour les photos ou si tu utilises un nas ou celui de ta box.
Comme @gwen, j'utilise beaucoup le cloud ainsi qu'un nas.
En ce moment, j'utilise une tablette (utilisateur de tablettes depuis 2010) de 3ème génération en attendant l'air, demain.
J'espère avoir un 64 go, je suis à l'étroit avec un 32 go mais ça va dépendre des stocks des apple stores ( je n'ai pas pré-commandé, oops). :rose:


			
				romain3100 a dit:
			
		

> Question sous jacente : quelle solution pour stocker mes photos?


Un nas.


			
				romain3100 a dit:
			
		

> Ma question est simple : au regard de mon utilisation, pensez-vous que je puisse me passer d'un laptop au profit d'un iPad.


Pourquoi pas, lance toi avec un étui, un film de protection écran, un support et un clavier (utile si ton cv fait quelques pages ).



			
				MaitreYoda a dit:
			
		

> Je sais qu'on peut faire veaucoup de choses avec un iPad mais de là à se  passer d'ordi... Comment tu fait pour mettre toute ta musique dans l'app  Musique? Tu achètes tous tes albums sur iTunes Store? Pareil pour les  films, tu n'as que des DVD?


Je me sers d'itunes match et d'un nas. En moment, il y a quelques problèmes avec les codecs audio sur les apps de lecture vidéo.


----------



## romain31000 (31 Octobre 2013)

merci à tous pour vos retours.
Ne me reste plus qu'à me poser et à faire un choix


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Novembre 2013)

Sans vouloir compliquer les choses : Le NAS nécessite un ordinateur.
Dur dur uniquement l'iPad...
Il suffirait de peu pourtant : ne pas brider ce connecteur et pouvoir accéder à des disques durs ou clés USB via l'adaptateur.
On se dit tous que c'est inutile etc etc mais bon le jour ou Apple intègre cette possibilité et un Finder digne de ce nom dans iOS et bien je pense qu'on ne dirait pas non...


----------



## chti (10 Novembre 2013)

La solution des disques durs wifi (kingston : SSD) est réelle. D'autant que depuis une mise à jour il y a quelques mois, le transfert direct des photos de l'iPad au disque est possible. Intérêt également du réseau wifi créé, qui peut être réglé pour ne pas couper d'Internet. Il existe de ces disques avec 128 Go de disque.
Je parle de Kingston PCQ je le pratique.
L'appli ipad pour gérer, lire, est bonne.
Voir aussi : Sanho - HyperDrive ColorSpace UDMA2 USB 2.0 + WIFI boîtier seul (SATA Interne)

Et d'autres solutions du genre.


Personnellement je n'utilise quasi plus l'ordi.

Je renonce de plus en plus au cloud.
L'iPad 128 Go plus un disque wifi de 64 Go me suffisent ... Je mettrai toute ma musique, dont plus de 10 Go sur icloud pour le moment sur l'iPad, tandis que films et photos vont sur le disque dur.

Élément intéressant aussi : ce disque dur est plus fin et plus petit qu'un iphone...


----------



## lineakd (13 Novembre 2013)

stéphane83 a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir compliquer les choses : Le NAS nécessite un ordinateur.


@stéphane, dépend du nas. Il vrai que pour certains, je ne sais pas comment on peut les configurer à leur première mise en service avec un ipad.
Pour l'utilisation des données sur les nas, je n'ai aucun problème particulier à partir de l'ios.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (14 Novembre 2013)

Mon MBP décore le bureau et ne sert que pour les synchronisation iPhone et iPad. 
L'iPad est toujours avec moi. De même que l'iPhone...
Je ne rachèterai pas d'ordinateur d'ailleurs
Pour information, j'utilise aussi un clavier sans fil Apple... 
Que je prends avec moi le WE si j'ai besoin de travailler. 
Autrement; il reste au bureau alors que je prends toujours l'iPad avec moi.


----------



## scaryfan (14 Novembre 2013)

Perso, mon MBP m'est toujours utile... et je n'ai pas d'iPad... ou tout du moins pas encore... 
Sinon, un ordinateur reste quand un outil plus confortable à utiliser pour certaines applications (Excel notamment).
Une tablette est un superbe outil qui va remplacer progressivement les PC/MAC pour une grande partie d'applications.

Et pareil pour moi, le 'cloud' ne m'inspire pas... la NSA, oui ! 
Et puis, un support de stockage de 500 Go voire 1 To est largement transportable aujourd'hui.

Mais bon, chacun choisit ses outils de prédilection...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (16 Novembre 2013)

scaryfan a dit:


> Sinon, un ordinateur reste quand un outil plus confortable à utiliser pour certaines applications (Excel notamment).
> Une tablette est un superbe outil qui va remplacer progressivement les PC/MAC pour une grande partie d'applications.



Concernant Excel, il est clair de Numbers n'est pas encore au niveau. Et que le clavier est bien plus confortable. Donc, un MBP est mieux pour cela.
Mais j'ai la chance de ne pas avoir à travailler trop souvent sur ce soft
Pages et Keynote par contre, oui.
Et un clavier sans fil rend les choses très agréable.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2013)

Chemin inverse pour moi , l'iPad trop limité et fermé ne me sert plus qu'occasionnellement (au pieu ou en avion )Le MBA est mon outil de travail 
Confort commodité précision
un must


----------



## lineakd (16 Novembre 2013)

alan63 a dit:
			
		

> l'iPad trop limité et fermé ne me sert plus


@alan63, quelle est donc cette utilisation qui rend l'ipad si limité et fermé?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @alan63, quelle est donc cette utilisation qui rend l'ipad si limité et fermé?


Essaie par exemple de mettre quelques un de tes Cd ou DVD sur ton iPad .. Sans ordi tu fais comment ?


----------



## lineakd (17 Novembre 2013)

@alan63, tu fais comment sur ton mba? Tu ajoutes bien un lecteur de dvd à ton ordi. Pourquoi n'aurais je pas le droit de me servir des outils qui sont à ma porter quand l'ipad ne le permet pas?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @alan63, tu fais comment sur ton mba? Tu ajoutes bien un lecteur de dvd à ton ordi. Pourquoi n'aurais je pas le droit de me servir des outils qui sont à ma porter quand l'ipad ne le permet pas?



essaye de relier un lecteur DVD à l'iPad....
un iPad ne pourra jamais remplacer tout à fait un ordinateur mais c'est un bon complément


----------



## lineakd (17 Novembre 2013)

@alan63, pas à un lecteur mais à un ordi, je peux.
Un ipad peut remplacer un ordi.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Novembre 2013)

lineakd a dit:


> @alan63, pas à un lecteur mais à un ordi, je peux.
> Un ipad peut remplacer un ordi.



:sleep:


----------



## Somchay (18 Novembre 2013)

En achetant mon iPad 4, je l'avais préféré à un mini justement parce que je pensais pouvoir le substituer à mon MacBook. Et c'est quasiment le cas, tout au moins pour tout ce qui est lecture, que ce soit des fichiers de travail, des mails, du contenu web etc... 

Mais étant photographe amateur, je travaille beaucoup en post-traitement sur mes photos, déjà pour développer mes RAW dans un premier temps. Alors avec le connecteur pour SD et l'appli Photoshop Touch pour iPad, je me suis dit c'est gagné, je peux importer mes fichiers RAW brutes de l'appareil et les traiter pour créer un JPEG abouti au final ! Mais avec la pratique, les résultats obtenus n'ont rien à voir avec ce que je sort sur le MacBook... C'est juste bon pour de la "photo familiale à poster sur Facebook" ! Je m'y attendais quand même, faut pas rêver non plus, les puissances de calculs sont incomparables.  

Bref, pour revenir à la question, mon iPad a remplacé mon MacBook pour toutes les utilisations courantes, mais je suis encore obligé de garder le MacBook (et même le trimballer en déplacement) pour une seule utilisation : le traitement photos 

Et c'est aussi pour ça que maintenant, je lorgne d'avantage sur l'iPad mini retina pour remplacer mon iPad 4, préférant la portabilité puisque même l'écran plus grand ne me permet pas de travailler mes photos


----------

